# Verticutter for tru-cut or Toro GM1600



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Has anyone ever converted either one of these machines to a verticutter?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a converted GM1000, but they are pretty uncommon. I think the Toro conversion kit (#04109) is about $1,500.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Resurrecting an old threat. I have a Toro GM 1600, and would love the verticutter attachment, but I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere. Does anyone know if it's still sold, and where I could buy one?


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no dethatcher or verticutter conversion available for a GR1600 from Toro.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Logan200TCP said:


> There is no dethatcher or verticutter conversion available for a GR1600 from Toro.


Perhaps I'm mixing up verticutter and Toro's groomer. The fixed blades of the groomer is what I'm trying to reference. This manual from Toro appears to show how to install the grooming reel kit on both the 1000 and 1600. The 1600 reel kit should be part no 04124. Fig 14 shows the groomer.

https://www.toro.com/getpub/31603

and this

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=28788

I just can't find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

The verticutter originally mentioned in this thread would replace the reel for a dedicated verticutter, and is an available option for the GR1000, just not the GR1600.

If you are looking for a groomer, which sits between the roller and reel, these were readily available.
The model 04124 mentioned, however, is obsolete at the factory. You would have to build it through parts which would be extensive and cumbersome.

I would suggest you look for a used GR1600 with a groomer already installed if you want a groomer on your machine.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Logan200TCP said:


> The verticutter originally mentioned in this thread would replace the reel for a dedicated verticutter, and is an available option for the GR1000, just not the GR1600.
> 
> If you are looking for a groomer, which sits between the roller and reel, these were readily available.
> The model 04124 mentioned, however, is obsolete at the factory. You would have to build it through parts which would be extensive and cumbersome.
> ...


Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification. Perhaps I need to look for a separate verticutter.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

RangersFC said:


> Logan200TCP said:
> 
> 
> > The verticutter originally mentioned in this thread would replace the reel for a dedicated verticutter, and is an available option for the GR1000, just not the GR1600.
> ...


Pick up a 21/22" machine and build one. You can go with a cheap used unit as you will not care about reel condition. I built a 22" Jacobsen into a verticutter. Similar builds are all possible with Deere and Toro machines among others.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14983


----------

